# Buckeye Bassin' Open Tournament @ Alum



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

The Ohio BASS Federation Nation is hosting a tournament for the benefit of the Bass Fishing Club of Ohio State University next Saturday at Alum Creek Reservoir. There will be a weigh-in trailer complete with stage on-site. Full tournament info can be found on the *Tournaments Page* on our website.

Buckeye Bassin' Classic Open Tournament
Saturday October 25th, 2008 - 7:30am to 3:30pm
Registration starts at 5:30am
New Galena Ramp
$80 per boat (Big Bass included)

I doubt I need to tell you guys that the date of this tournament should be prime-time for some smallmouth action.

Hope to see you all out at the event to support collegiate bass fishing and the Bass Fishing Club of OSU at our only fund-raising event of the year.

Thanks,
Jason
President
Bass Fishing Club of OSU


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

This is going to be a very fun tournament. I will be there trying to cash in on some of the fall Alum Creek action.

If anyone has this saturday off there couldn't be a better way to spend it than fishing this tournament and help supporting us...the OSU bass fishing team. 

See you all there, please spread the word!


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Yes, please show up and help support the bass fishing club. 

I just got a new boat and can't wait for this tournament. It should be alot of fun!


----------



## OhioHuntr02 (Jan 2, 2006)

I am also a member of the club and will be fishing with Bassnpro1. I know a lot of you out there tournament fish Alum Creek so please come support us. Thanks a lot.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I'll be there boys! Shooting the tubes (if possible)


----------



## Pancho (May 3, 2005)

count me in..I am plannig to go regardless the weather!!!!


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

fishingredhawk said:


> I'll be there boys! Shooting the tubes (if possible)


I'm sure Matt has the same idea I'm not going to fit through those and I'm kinda hoping that you guys can't either! Good luck


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks for coming out Mike!

Kevin, can't wait to see the new boat!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I'm pretty sure my buddy and I will be there!


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

The Registration Form is up on our website now along with the tournament information. It will speed things up in the morning if you print off the Registration form and have it filled out when you arrive at the ramp. However, copies will be available at the ramp if needed.


----------



## Thick Rick (Feb 3, 2008)

Count me in for sure. I am sure we can give it some mentions on the air, too.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wish I could be there for this one Are there any plans to hold this again next year??? I have to work Saturdays unless I schedule time off way in advance. Looking forward to seeing the results and some pics if possible, the smallies should be about ready come this weekend! Good luck to all.:B


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks Thick Rick, that would be highly appreciated!

See you there!


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

I should be around, potentially, if I don't get out friday night. I dunno how to get into the bass on alum... I've tried it so many times and only failed lol. I'm better at fishing for a grab-bag.

Plus, no livewell on my boat


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Weather Update:
I have been monitoring just about every weather website I can find and things are looking up. Two days ago they were calling for 70% rain but that chance is steadily dropping and I'm finding numbers between 30-50%. Temperatures should be just about perfect for some bass fishing, so this Saturday should be a great day of fishing.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

OSU_Fisherman said:


> Weather Update:
> I have been monitoring just about every weather website I can find and things are looking up. Two days ago they were calling for 70% rain but that chance is steadily dropping and I'm finding numbers between 30-50%. Temperatures should be just about perfect for some bass fishing, so this Saturday should be a great day of fishing.


Dude, you want rain and overcast.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

fishingredhawk said:


> Dude, you want rain and overcast.


I'm with ya, I'd rather have the fish bite than nice weather.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

fishingredhawk said:


> Dude, you want rain and overcast.


I'm definitely hoping that its at least overcast and rain doesn't bother me a bit. I was just hoping for manageable winds and nice enough weather to convince a few extra participants to roll out of bed nice and early haha.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

With the changing forecast, it looks like I'm gonna be on the water on saturday morning, or night. I'm thinking morning, just so I can see you guys do your thing 

Maybe I'll get in on a tourney someday, but not yet... I'm not good enough at it lol.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

The bass were biting this morning at Alum. I had 3 fish that would have pushed 10 lbs, including a 21 3/4 inch smallie. We did not weigh it because we wanted to get her back to the water quickly, but she was 5+. We had another LM that was around 3 lbs. Also another member was out and caught a 4lber as well. Hopefully the fish are still biting tomorrow.


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

Any results???


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

9 lbs to win

8 or so for second

6 for third

Big bass was a 5.6 LM


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Sorry for the delay on this post... I had to focus on my school work the past 2 days. 

First off, Thank You to all of the boats that showed up to support the Bass Fishing Club of OSU and collegiate bass fishing. Friday nights rain scared away quite a few people, but Saturday started off pretty beautiful for some bass fishing.

First Place:
Thompson/Townshend
5 fish - 9.05lbs

Second Place:
Newlon/Collins
3 fish - 7.63lbs
Big Bass - 5.67lb Largemouth

Third Place:
Moeller/Hammann
5 fish - 6.23lbs

In total:
8 of the 12 boats brought in fish
22 fish total - 43.27lbs (1.97lb average)

Pictures of the event will be on our website in the coming days. I have a midterm later in the week so I'm not sure how much time I'll have until Thursday night.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I just thought I would add a picture of our 3rd place finish. Nothing big, but we came in with one of the two limits caught.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

I will add one more comment. 

If you are interested in sponsoring the club and having your logo embroidered on our nice new shirts (see picture in this thread), please contact us. Like I've mentioned before, our club is not funded by the university.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Awesome job guys! Wish I coulda got a boat together in time for it!


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Great Job guys. Good Luck next year.


----------

